# OBD Port location (VW CC)



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey, please allow my naive question: I am trying to locate the OBD port on my 2011 VW CC, but can't seem to find it. This link - from searching this forum (http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/dlc.html#eurob5) supposedly shows possible locations. Someone suggested I look underneath the left side of the dashboard near the hood release lever; however there's nothing like a port there. 

Thanks in advance.

D


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Jack. This time I actually had to get in there with a flash light... and there it was, like you said. Thanks!



vwemporium said:


> I would look again and look for the purple plug on left under dash area.
> 
> Use a drop light.
> 
> ...




Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

No problem, I'm great at stating the obvious. 

Now post the auto-scan.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

vwemporium said:


> No problem, I'm great at stating the obvious.
> 
> Now post the auto-scan.


I'll have to order my HEX-USB+CAN Interface first. 
Btw, I do have somewhat related follow-up questions. Is there a VAG-COM coding reference (specific to particular models)? I ask because I came across a _coding reference_ url (for the A3) that included steps for disabling seat belt chime, enable rear fog lights, enable/disable DRL, etc. I guess it's a safe bet to assume these same steps cannot be used on a VW CC? I have already downloaded the VCDS-10-6-manual; if I plan to use the interface mainly for occasional fault checking, tweaks to reduce unnecessary / costly trips to the dealership, do I need the Bentley _Repair Manual_.


Thanks.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

The repair manual is always a good idea.


----------

